# 1st time mama, question about ram ****PICS****



## greenacres (Apr 10, 2011)

My Babydoll/Suffolk cross ewe lambed for the first time (for me and her!).  Papa is registered black Babydoll. I will try to get the pictures to post. Unfortunately., though she delivered 2 healthy ramlings all by herself, one died the.   first night.  I am still not sure why.  The other is doing great on day 3. My question is, do I need to keep the ewe separated from the ram to prevent another pregnancy.  The ewe is only a year old, and I don't want to stress her too much.  Also, I am in Nebraska and a lamb in December would be a disaster.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 10, 2011)

No worries while the ewe is nursing the lamb.  After that---I don't know.  I have no experience with babydoll sheep, but I know that it is unlikely that a pure Suffolk would breed till the days start to shorten.


----------



## farmchick (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know the answer to the question, but I just have to say that little sweater is adorable!


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 13, 2011)

Most sheep breeds ( including Southdown babydoll and Suffolk ) are seasonal breeders. Many Hair sheep breeds may breed year round. Here in Cal. the Southdown and Suffolk ewes  may start to cycle in Aug. or Sept.. The genstation is 5 months, so do some math as to when you whant the lambs to be born and breed accordingly. Some rams will ignore the lambs, and others will harrass them. For best management practices, I would seperate the ram from the ewe after breeding or at least prior to birth.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 20, 2011)

We have had rams seriously knock babies around, so I would remove the ram just to be safe.

Of course, ewes will knock the babies of other ewes around too.  Saw it today with a new born.  Crazy!

I don't know the answer to your question as we have hair sheep, but I love the sweater!


----------

